# A few on topwater this morning



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Hit the creek at daylight this morning to get some dinner for tonight. Started off with a Skitterwalk in speckled trout color. Caught a few keeper trout and some dinks, before a big red sucked it under. I was trying to get some pictures of the red in the water when it ran under the pier and cut me off. A $8 lure gone in a instant, but at least I got some pictures.
Tied on a orange Skitterwalk and caught a few more trout, when all of a sudden my lure flys 5' out of the water. When my lure touched back down, I gave it a few seconds for the ripples to dissipate, then I gave it the slightest little twitch. BAMM. My topwater diapered in a explosion of white water and the line started peeling off my reel. 
For a moment I didn't think I was gonna be able to turn it as it made a 40 yard dash across the creek, but with a little thumb pressure applied to the spool, I made her see things my way.
Having learned from my earlier mistake, this time I grabbed the net instead of the camera. As she got closer, she came to the surface, and I could tell by the look in her eye that she knew she was defeated and gave little resistance as I slid her into the net.
As I pulled her out of the net, I noticed my topwater was missing, but it didn't take long to find it. She had swallowed it all the way down her throat . I'm sure she was very popular with all the boys.
She went 27 3/4" and weighed 9lbs on the boga. This was one of those reds you search for on tournament day and never find. I would have released her, but there was to much damage from the trebble hook in her stomach.
Maybe we should ban Skitterwalk, because they defiantly kill a lot of fish.:biggrin:


----------



## Trout chaser 88 (Dec 7, 2016)

Reading it with out looking at the pictures i thought you done hooked in to another tarpon down there. But some nice fish non the less and right there in your own back yard is even better! Keep em coming I need to see some Bullred post next!


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Love it!!! Looks like you'll eat good tonight (and maybe a few more nights)! Thanks for posting.


----------



## guyearnest (Mar 18, 2018)

What creek is that?


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*caney or clear creek*



guyearnest said:


> What creek is that?


east gorda, see you there at daybreak. I just wish they would have built the boat lift before the house. I need a good place to keep the boat.lol


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Trout chaser 88 said:


> Reading it with out looking at the pictures i thought you done hooked in to another tarpon down there. But some nice fish non the less and right there in your own back yard is even better! Keep em coming I need to see some Bullred post next!


I'm working on the bulls right now. Got down here at 12:15 and caught 3 already, including this monster. Come on down.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TUNDRA (Nov 29, 2017)

I will see you tomorrow...


----------



## Trout chaser 88 (Dec 7, 2016)

sharkchum said:


> I'm working on the bulls right now. Got down here at 12:15 and caught 3 already, including this monster. Come on down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would love too but i got a couple more hours to put in before i can kick off this 3 day weekend


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice catching. Sorry you lost your lure.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Great story and photos. Years back, I was the Rep for a lure called Banana Lure, (named after the Banana River in Florida). I was fishing Trinity Bay when I caught a nice Red on a floater Banana Lure. He had swallowed the entire lure with all 3 treble hooks. No sign of any lure in his mouth. Waded back to the boat and tossed him into the cooler on ice. Before the next wade, I took a look at that big, beautiful red and It had somehow worked that lure completely out of his throat and the lure was laying in the bottom of the fish box. No damage to the fish that I could see. No blood, no tearing of the mouth, or any evidence that he had swallowed it. I've told some good stories in my day (I'm married so I have to) but this one is true! Few have believed, but I have a witness. Happy Labor Day to All! 

Solar Screens, Ext. Roll Down Shades, Plantation Shutters
2cool Discounts
Call Mike 713-446-3249


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

SaltwaterSlick said:


> Love it!!! Looks like you'll eat good tonight (and maybe a few more nights)! Thanks for posting.


Well, ran into Sharkchum on the beach and hung out for a bit. He gave me that red and I fried him up. I got enough left over for dinner tomorrow night at too.

Thanks for the fish J. It was great seeing y'all and I'll catch up with you guys tomorrow morning.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Well, ran into Sharkchum on the beach and hung out for a bit. He gave me that red and I fried him up. I got enough left over for dinner tomorrow night at too.
> 
> Thanks for the fish J. It was great seeing y'all and I'll catch up with you guys tomorrow morning.


I'm glad you enjoyed it. We ate pretty good ourselves. Fried trout, shrimp, oysters, hushpuppys, and seasoned frys. Don't get no better.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

SaltwaterSlick said:


> Love it!!! Looks like you'll eat good tonight (and maybe a few more nights)! Thanks for posting.





sharkchum said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed it. We ate pretty good ourselves. Fried trout, shrimp, oysters, hushpuppys, and seasoned frys. Don't get no better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, I should of followed y'all. Looks good!


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

"She was very popular with the boys"... Cracked me up! LOL

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------

